# Páteř; bezpáteřní



## Pavlous

Ahoj,
Nedávno jsem pročítal fórum a zjistil jsem, že angloameričtí mluvčí spojují slovo bezpáteřní se zbabělostí. V češtině je to spojováno s určitou neférovosti, nebo se pletu? Když o někom řeknu, že je bezpáteřní, tak tím myslím, že nejedná jako férový člověk.
Jaké jsou vaše zkušenosti?


----------



## jazyk

Nepletete se:

*SSJČ*

*bezpáteřný * (*bezpáteřní) příd. 
*1. * _nemající páteř: _ b. živočich
*2. * _jsoucí bez pevného přesvědčení; bezcharakterní, bezzásadový; přizpůsobivý, podlízavý, patolízalský, servilní: _ b. konjunkturalista; b-á šosácká společnost; b-é službičkování
*3. * _jsoucí bez pevných zásad, směrově nevyhraněný: _ dílo rozplizlé, b-é; b. diletantismus;

Internetová jazyková příručka – bezpáteřní


----------



## Jagorr

jazyk said:


> *bezpáteřný * (*bezpáteřní) příd.
> *1. * _nemající páteř: _ b. živočich
> *2. * _jsoucí bez pevného přesvědčení; bezcharakterní, bezzásadový; přizpůsobivý, podlízavý, patolízalský, servilní: _ b. konjunkturalista; b-á šosácká společnost; b-é službičkování
> *3. * _jsoucí bez pevných zásad, směrově nevyhraněný: _ dílo rozplizlé, b-é; b. diletantismus;



Nevidím v tom ani jedu zmínku o férovosti.   



Pavlous said:


> Ahoj,
> Nedávno jsem pročítal fórum a zjistil jsem, že angloameričtí mluvčí spojují slovo bezpáteřní se zbabělostí. V češtině je to spojováno s určitou neférovosti, nebo se pletu? Když o někom řeknu, že je bezpáteřní, tak tím myslím, že nejedná jako férový člověk.
> Jaké jsou vaše zkušenosti?



To nevím, ale co by podle vás férovost měla do činění s páteří? Třeba liška a zmije obojí mají páteř


----------



## Pavlous

Tak páteř má i ten bezpáteřní  vždy jsem měl za to, že je to nerovné nebo neférové jednání. O lišce se říká, že je prohnaná, lstivá, ale i hravá. O zmijí snad pouze to, že je jedovatá. O zvířatech se takhle moc nemluví pokud vím, pouze o lidech (dobře, existují bajky). Co má co do činění s páteří? Nu, nevím. Zkrátka takhle to slovo používám. Například bezpáteřní politik.


----------



## Jagorr

Tak teď mě zajímá, jak to používají jiní rodilí mluvčí.

Bělorusky či rusky bych to po přemýšlení asi někdy použil ve významu neférový s tou konotací, že někdo nemá pevné principy, proto se přemítá (mezi strany), proto se podobné jednání považuje za "neférové", nečestné.

A také už vidím, že oba významy souvisí a nejspíš budou vždy záležet na kontextu.


----------



## Cautus

Bezpáteřní je někdo, kdo se chová tak, že nedodržuje dohodnutá pravidla, mění svůj názor, "ohýbá se", jako by neměl páteř.

*Situace:*
Politik před volbami občanům slíbil zvýšení platů/mezd, ale ve straně se dohodli, že po volbách ten návrh nepodpoří.
Politik *nedodrží* to, co před volbami slíbil.
Občan: Je bezpáteřní, nedodržel to, co slíbil.
Druhý politik: Je fajn, splnil, co slíbil.

*Stejná situace, ale politik se zachová jinak:*
Politik před volbami občanům slíbil zvýšení platů/mezd, ale ve straně se dohodli, že po volbách ten návrh nepodpoří.
Politik *dodrží* to, co před volbami slíbil.
Občan: Je fajn, splnil, co slíbil.
Druhý politik: Je bezpáteřní, nedodržel to, co slíbil.

Bezpáteřní je ten, kdo nedodržuje dohodnutá pravidla. Záleží na úhlu pohledu vypravěče, toho, kdo o dané situaci referuje. Na jeho příslušnosti ke skupině nebo zájmu/motivu.
V běžné situaci, jako je rozhovor anebo popis jiné osoby, výraz _bezpáteřní_ nepoužívám, na to existují jiné termíny, které patří, dle dané situace či síly vzteku, do jiné kategorie jazyka.

A co vy? Řekli jste někomu nebo o někom, že je bezpáteřní?
_
_


----------



## Cautus

Pavlous said:


> O lišce se říká, že je prohnaná, lstivá, ale i hravá.


Mazaný jako liška.



Pavlous said:


> O zmijí snad pouze to, že je jedovatá.


Had jako zrádce, protože podal Evě jablko poznání, a tím je zradil, způsobil, že byli vyhnáni.



Pavlous said:


> O zvířatech se takhle moc nemluví pokud vím, pouze o lidech (dobře, existují bajky).


Běžně používaná přirovnání ke zvířatům, respektive k jejich vlastnostem, která používám já nebo jsem je slyšel použít někoho jiného, či je mám z nějakého jiného důvodu v povědomí (řazeno dle frekvence používání):
*Prase*  = Jsi jako prase, běž se umýt. / Jel jako prase. (Neslušný řidič) / Choval se jako prase. (velmi nevhodně, nezáleží na kontextu).
*Kráva* = A já kráva mu věřila. (podvedená žena)
*Zmije* = Ty zmije jedovatá! (dvě ženy ve při o svém intrikářškém chování)
*Vůl* = Ty vole, ten jede, co? (oslovení, espresivní)
*Hovado* = Ty hovado, co to děláš? (hanlivé oslovení)
*Dinosaurus* = Chováš se jako dinosaurus. (jako nevzdělaný a neempatický člověk)
Jistě jich existuje mnoho dalších, ale tato si vybavuji, že jsem je někde slyšel anebo sám použil.



Pavlous said:


> Co má co do činění s páteří?


Ohýbání páteře provází určitá omezení, která je nutné respektovat. Nelze se stejně hluboko zaklonit jako předklonit. Ten, kdo nerespektuje dohodnutá pravidla, nerespektuje omezenou pružnost páteře, a překračuje stanové hranice jakoby neměl páteř a tělo mu dovolovalo se ohnout do neskutečných pozic.



Pavlous said:


> Například bezpáteřní politik.


Bezpáteřní politik by se mohlo ustálit a vejít mezi česká přirovnání, jako například Mazaný jako liška, tak Bezpáteřní jako politik.


----------

